# Unoccupied Property and Home Insurance.



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

We are moving into a new house in a couple of weeks and my in laws are moving into the old house. We paid off the mortgage on the old house so it's ours. Before the in laws move in we are fitting a new boiler adding central heating and getting the wiring looked at. The house might be empty for a few months and the old insurance runs out soon. If we insure the house just with building insurance with Esure and with workmen coming and going and me checking the house each day does this mean it is unoccupied or occupied?.


----------



## keithjeb (Nov 25, 2012)

occupied generally means at least one overnight stay in a 90 day period, but check the terms


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Most class unoccupied as not lived in for 30 days. It will be detailed in your policy.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Provided this is your policy, then unoccupancy is defined on page six, so 30 days.

http://www.esure.com/wcm/groups/public/documents/webcontent/es_home_policy_booklet.pdf

After 30 days, restricted perils apply, ie you only have limited cover.

If the policy is due for renewal when unoccupied, then you might also end up with an increased premium. Also Esure might not want to continue to insure it if you are not going to reside there.

Esure may want certain measures in place if unoccupied, such as water system drained, letter box screwed shut etc, but they may be more flexible if you will be having contractors in there daily.


----------

